# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Máy gấp tôn chạy động cơ đốt cơm

## ducmoctx

Còn thừa mấy mảng tôn trong quá trình làm con máy phay kim loại. Định bán đồng nát những nghĩ hơi phí em mới ngồi chế ra con máy gấp tôn chạy bằng cơm này. 
Hiệu suất gấp được tôn 2 ly hoặc hơn ( tuy thuộc vào động cơ) khổ gấp rộng 300. 
Tuy không có gì cao siêu những rất hữu dụng
Kết cấu máy




Nào tay cho phôi vào nào


Và bật động cơ nên chạy thôi


Và sản phẩm ra chẳng thua bố con thằng nào cả :Smile: )

----------

CKD, Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## culitruong

Cái bản lề đặt hơi sai vị trí. Đoán mò là cái này gầp mép 10-20 mm hơi khó khăn

----------


## ducmoctx

> Cái bản lề đặt hơi sai vị trí. Đoán mò là cái này gầp mép 10-20 mm hơi khó khăn


Bác nói chuẩn. Đúng là gấp mép 10-20mm hơi khó. Nhưng nếu dịch mã phía trên gần với tâm xoay là cũng có thể gấp được bác nhỉ?

----------


## Tuấn

Tâm xoay nằm ở cái đường đỏ đỏ này bác ui:

----------


## ducmoctx

Tâm xoay nắm ở trên trục bản lề bác Tuấn ạ.

----------


## biết tuốt

lấy cái thanh v cột điện vuông đét đèn đẹp  chế ngon hơn 
đúng nguyên lý thì tâm xoay nằm ở đường giao nhau của 2 mặt phẳng gấp

----------


## Tuấn

> Tâm xoay nắm ở trên trục bản lề bác Tuấn ạ.


Bác cho 2 cái bản lề ra ngoài biên, sao cho tâm bản lề nằm vào cái đường đỏ đỏ em vẽ í.

Bác tham khảo cái hình này :



Chế con này cũng đơn giản mà bác.

----------

ducmoctx

----------


## ducmoctx

Cảm ơn bác. Em sẽ làm v2 gấp mép cỡ 5mm  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

Em có làm máy gấp tay kiểu này rồi, bác chủ có ý định chế thì bác cứ lên bản vẽ, em có thể tư vấn bác chút chút được

----------


## ducmoctx

Em làm đơn giản để chơi thôi. Chứ đầu tư nhiều thời gian vào cái này cũng không ra xèng :Smile:

----------

